#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  خلافات في (5+1) حول فرض عقوبات إضافية على إيران

## رويتر

بعد قليل من إعلان الرئيس الإيراني محمود أحمدي نجاد، أن الملف النووي لبلاده "أصبح مغلقاً"، يلتقي الأعضاء الخمس الدائمون بمجلس الأمن الدولي بالإضافة إلى ألمانيا، بمقر الأمم المتحدة الجمعة، لبحث إمكانية فرض مزيد من العقوبات على الجمهورية الإسلامية، التي تتمسك ببرنامجها النووي الذي يثير قلقاً لدى الغرب، فيما تصر طهران أن أغراضه "سلمية." وفيما أعلنت كل من روسيا والصين معارضتهما تشديد العقوبات الاقتصادية المفروضة على إيران، فقد أكد وزير الخارجية الفرنسي، برنار كوشنير أن تشديد العقوبات "أفضل السبل لتجنب تعمق الأزمة". بينما*أكد وزير الخارجية الإيراني منوشهر متقي، أن بلاده "لا تشعر بالقلق."

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## د.عمر

حتى المعادلات الرياضية الحديثة غريبة وذلك أن 8 - 8 لا تساوي صفر
..................................................  ..
8 – 8 لا تساوي صفر
 2 × ( 4 – 4 )  لا تساوي صفر
2× ( 2 – 2 ) ( 2 + 2 ) لا تساوي صفر
بقسمة الطرفين على المقدار 2 – 2

2 × ( 2 + 2 ) لا تساوي صفر
2 × 4  لا تساوي صفر
8 لا تساوي صفر

----------

